# Blast Off With [WOIN] SPACE!



## FoolishFrost (Aug 27, 2015)

Cool!

Grabbed the print of the starter set when it came out.

I take it there is still no chance to get into the kickstarter as a latecomer?  I would really like to jump onto the print release bandwagon for his one.

Besides Fate Core, this is one of the few games that has interested me in years.

Yes, I'll keep asking.  I'm annoyingly persistent that way.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2015)

No, there's no way to get into the Kickstarter now.  Sorry!  But the products will be available to everybody - these ones are!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2015)

A few photos of the Starship Construction Manual.


----------



## FoolishFrost (Aug 27, 2015)

Let me know when dead tree editions become available.  I'll be there.

Until then, I'll wait....

Petulantly...

While whining about how it's all so unfair.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2015)

TheFool1972 said:


> Let me know when dead tree editions become available.  I'll be there.




The Starter Kit and Starship Construction Manual up there already are! They're both softcover books.


----------

